# Polizeigewalt oder linke Propaganda, Berlin 5. Juli 2014



## totovo (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo an alle,

seit einigen Tagen befindet sich ein Video im Internet, welches für sehr viel Aufsehen in den Sozialenmedien und allerhand anderer Plattformen sorgt. Es teilt die Meinungen extrem und wird derzeit zur Stimmungsmache vor allem gegen die Polizei genutzt. Es handelt sich um einen Zusammenschnitt von Videomaterial, das augenscheinlich und auf den ersten Blick die massive Gewalteinwirkung einiger Ordnungshüter auf einen jungen Mann zeigt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tuOJm7tmpMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Offensichtlich ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass hier bewusst Bildmaterial weggeschnitten wurde und die Vorgeschichte komplett fehlt.
Mich selbst hat dieses Video, aber im speziellen diverse Kommentare und Äußerungen, sehr schockiert.

Siehe dazu auch: Empörung über brutale Polizisten auf Youtube : Was das Video der Festnahme nicht zeigt | Polizei*- Berliner Zeitung

Was denkt Ihr? Ich Würde mich über eine sachliche Meinungsäußerung OHNE Beleidigungen und Anfeindungen freuen um ein gewisses Meinungsbild zu erhalten! Ich weiß, dass es sich um ein äußerst brisantes Thema handelt, aber ich finde solche Vorfälle und insbesondere der nachgeschaltete Umgang mit der Thematik (Stimmungsmache?!?) sollte keinesfalls undiskutiert bleiben!

PERSÖNLICHE MEINUNG:

Mir wurde bereits nach den ersten paar Sekunden klar, dass hier die komplette Vorgeschichte fehlt. Was hat der Mann vorher schon getan um eine solch forsche, wahrscheinlich widerholte Aufforderung nach dem Ausweis zu erzwingen?
Warum zeigt er nicht einfach seinen Ausweis vor? Die Polizei ist durchaus berechtigt, Personen die sich nicht ausweisen können zur identifizierung festzuhalten und ggf. auf ein Revier zu überführen. Wehrt sich ein entsprechend betroffener dagegen, darf er vorläufig festgenommen werden. Die Situation wäre nicht so eskaliert, wenn der junge Mann nicht gleich um sich geschlagen hätte und sich so massiv gegen die Festnahme wehrt (Wiederstand gegen die Staatsgewallt). Es braucht immerhin 3 Polizisten um ihn zu Boden zu ringen und auf die Verstärkung zu warten.
Das drückt meiner meinung nach, den von mir häufiger beobachteten Verlust des Respekts gegenüber der Polizei aus. Die Jungs machen einen harten Job, müssen sich Tag für Tag Beleidigungen und Pöbeleien und der Gefahr um Leib und Leben aussetzen...
Für mich unverständlich, wie sich in so schneller Zeit eine pöbelnde Menschenmenge versammeln kann, die die Polizeiarbeit massiv behindert. Mittlerweile ist die Polizei der Fußabtreter unserer Nation und solche einseitigen, zusammengeschnittenen Videos verbessern deren Stellung nicht gerade. Meiner Meinung nach wird hier Stimmungsmache in höchstem Maß betrieben.
Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat mit Gesetzen und einer öffentlichen Ordnung, die aufrecht erhalten werden muss. Dazu gehört auch der Respekt vor den Ordnungshütern (Polizei, Bundeswehr, ...)


! Noch mal die Bitte um eine sachliche Argumentation !

edit: Polizeibericht


----------



## Unbr3akable (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Polizeigewallt oder linke Probaganda, Berlin 5. Juli 2014*

"Probaganda" Ja klar...

Da fehlt einiges an Hintergrund...


----------



## SEK-Medic (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Polizeigewallt oder linke Probaganda, Berlin 5. Juli 2014*



Unbr3akable schrieb:


> "Probaganda" Ja klar...
> 
> Da fehlt einiges an Hintergrund...


 
und immer diese sinnlose "Gewallt"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2014)

*AW: Polizeigewallt oder linke Propaganda, Berlin 5. Juli 2014*

Mir fehlen da doch wenigstens 5 bis 10 Minuten davor. Lt. dem Artikel hat er um die Behandlung gebettelt indem er die Polizeiarbeit mehrfach behindert und selbst nach dem Platzverweis es nicht gelassen hat sich weiter einzumischen. Es sieht halt immer hart aus wenn man sich widersetzt. Ich hoffe den Fahrradwerfer haben die ordentlich niedergeknüppelt.
 In so manch anderem Land würde so etwas noch ganz anders aussehen


----------



## totovo (8. Juli 2014)

sorry, Rechtschreibfehler korrigiert


----------



## keinnick (8. Juli 2014)

Ohne dabei gewesen zu sein oder das komplette Video zu kennen (falls es so etwas gibt), ist das schwierig zu sagen. Ich kann mir allerdings kaum vorstellen, dass die Polizisten grundlos so vorgehen. Der verlinkte Bericht der Berliner Zeitung deutet ja an, dass es da eine Vorgeschichte gab.


----------



## JimSim3 (8. Juli 2014)

Mir kam das Video auch ziemlich merkwürdig vor, weil der Kontext komplett gefehlt hat. Zwar erscheint das vorgehen über die länge zunächst relativ extrem, allerdings weiß man a) nicht was vorher geschehen ist, b) hört der Kerl auch nicht auf sich zu wehren, (ganz ehrlich, in der Situation einfach ruhe geben und liegen bleiben... und lacht der Typ nicht auch noch dabei? Kam mir in ein paar Aufnahmen so vor, kann aber auch sein, dass ich sein Gesichtsausdruck in der Situation falsch interpretiere...) und c) mit der Menschenmenge um einen herum die die Polizisten angeht... fand ich es eher beachtlich wie ruhig die Polizei geblieben ist.

Der Polizeireport zeichnet da ein ganz anderes Bild mit auf Polizisten geworfene Fahrrädern etc....

Ich möchte mir hier allerdings auch kein Urteil erlauben, denn ich war nicht dabei und die Infos die man von Seiten der Polizei und durch das Video bekommt vermutlich jeweils ein eher einseitiges Bild zeigen. Das Video und was ich sonst zu dem Sachverhalt gehört habe kommt mir aber nicht ganz koscher vor...

EDIT: Ich glaube das ist der entsprechende Polizeibericht dazu:

Polizisten im Görlitzer Park angegriffen - sechs Beamte verletzt - Berlin.de


----------



## totovo (8. Juli 2014)

habe den Bericht eingefügt


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. Juli 2014)

keinnick schrieb:


> Ich kann mir allerdings kaum vorstellen, dass die Polizisten grundlos so vorgehen.


 Pauschal stimme ich dem zu. Gibt zwar sicher auch Ausnahmen, die nur auf einen Grund warten - aber die sind sicher selten.
Leider nimmt sowohl die Achtung vor gewissen Werten als auch der gegenseitige Respekt in unserer Gesellschaft immer mehr ab. Frei nach dem Motto: Wenn jeder an sich denkt ist auch an alle gedacht. Von daher befürchte ich, daß solche Vorfälle noch häufiger werden - solange, bis eine Seite nachgibt. Da fürchte ich wiederum, daß es die Polizei ist - eben weil solche Videos im Netz kursieren, wo der komplette Hintergrund fehlt. Das ist plumpe Meinungsmache und der Großteil der Leute in diesem Land ist leider doof genug, um darauf reinzufallen.


----------



## SEK-Medic (8. Juli 2014)

Ohne Witz ich habe tiefsten Respekt vor JEDEM Polizisten in Berlin Kreuzberg. Das was die sich da gefallen lassen müssen, ist unter aller Sau.

Das ist nicht das erste Video, welches so beschnitten wurde, dass es nach außen hin nach Polizeigewalt aussieht. Diese Polizisten geraten bei normalen Routinekontrollen immer wieder in Situationen, bei denen die Passanten (auffälliger Weise immer in Problemgebieten) sofort eingreifen und die Polizei bei ihrer Arbeit behindern und angreifen. Die Reaktion der Polzei wird dann gefilmt und als unangemessen etc. dargestellt. 

Sicher gibt es auch bei der Polizei schwarze Schafe, die vllt. auch mal etwas forscher eingreifen, als nötig. Dennoch stellen diese Videos ein völlig verzerrtes Bild der Realität dar. 


Zu diesem Video speziell: Wenn die (ich vermute mal) Freundin von dem Festgehaltenen keinen totalen Dachschaden hat, dann weiß ich auch nicht  (Min. 2:50) 
Wenn der Typ sich auch net ständig weiter gegen die Maßnahme wehren würde, dann müsste die Polizei auch nicht immer weiter festhalten. Die Polizei handelt hier absolut im Rahmen des Erlaubten. Der Typ ist echt selbst Schuld. Und die Leute die dann die Polizei angreifen...ohne Worte. Kreuzberg halt.


----------



## alfalfa (8. Juli 2014)

Als Neuköllner kenne ich den Görlitzer Park im Nachbarbezirk gut.
Das Video zeigt deutlich, was für ein Klientel sich da rumtreibt und wie dieses gegenüber den Polizisten eingestellt ist.
Insofern braucht man sich auch nicht ernsthaft die Frage stellen, warum die Polizei dem enormen Drogenverkauf in diesem Park nicht Herr wird.
Ich habe meinen entsprechenden Kommentar auch schon unter das Video bei youtube geschrieben und schließe mich der Meinung des Threaderstellers an.


----------



## azzih (8. Juli 2014)

Görlitzer Park da treibt sich das ganze Drogengesindel rum und in dem Kontext muss man das Video auch verstehen um nachvollziehen zu können warum dort so ein tumult herrschte und warum die Polizei hier forsch reagierte.

Dazu wurde niemand geschlagen wie in der videobeschreibung behauptet wird, sondern der Mann weigerte sich seine Personalien herauszugeben und wollte dann flüchten. Er wurde dann lediglich auf dem Boden fixiert, wobei er sich dabei immer noch wehrte. Ich gehe jede Wette ein das der ausser paar Kratzer oder blaue Flecken nix hat. Wohingegen die Polizei von dieser rodhaarigen Frau und Zuschauern beworfen und angegriffen wurde...

Diese linke Propaganda nervt schon gewaltig. Da wird jedes mal versucht Tatsachen zu verdrehen und sich als Opfer willkürlicher Gewalt darzustellen.


----------



## -Ultima- (8. Juli 2014)

Vllt gibts hier die Vorgeschichte.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oBgBexDsUM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U29x3-e5nTo

Oder, oder...


----------



## totovo (8. Juli 2014)

Mich beunruihgt diese Entwicklung sehr. Nicht nur das einer Ordnungsbehörde kaum noch respekt entgegen gebracht wird, sondern viel mehr wie dann hinterher in der anonymität der Internets regelrechte hasstiraden aug Grundlage falscher Tatsachen vorangetrieben werden und so ein völlig abstruses Bild vermittelt!
Eine Tendenz die uns eine Warnung sein sollte.
Auch wenn hier der genaue Hintergrund wohl nie richtig klar werden wird!

Die Polizisten sollten ihrerseits Helmkammeras tragen um solchen Diskussionen Gegenwind zu bescheren!


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (8. Juli 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> Die Polizisten sollten ihrerseits Helmkammeras tragen um solchen Diskussionen Gegenwind zu bescheren!


 Sowas in der Art ist soweit ich weiß schon in der Testphase. Nur nicht am Kopf sondern auf der Schulter. Wobei man dann die entsprechenden Videos aus Sicht des Polizisten dann nicht bei YT oder so posten darf - dafür fehlt dann wohl in 100% der Fälle die Erlaubnis der Betroffenen.


----------



## Heretic (8. Juli 2014)

Ich finds auch sehr Tragisch wie auf den Polizisten rumgehackt wird.

Man darf per du nicht behaupten das es keine Schwarzen Schafe bei der Polizei gibt,
aber alleine Heute hab ich 4 Solcher Videos in meine FB aktivitäts liste gehabt.
Alle angeschaut und jedesmal die Frage.

Warum stehen die alle um die Polizisten herum und gehen nicht mal zur Seite obwohl einige Polizisten sie sogar schon zurückgedrängt / geschubst haben ?
Und es fehlt immer wieder total der Kontext zur der ganzen Situaltion und ich meine zumindestens bei einem Video bin ich mir Sicher Reagiert der Polizist (die Gruppe) nur so , weil jmd der festgenommen werden soll ,
die Festnehmende Person wegschubst. Das ist für mich zumindestens ein Fluchversuch oder wiederstand gegen die Staatsgewalt.

Das Problem ist ja auch immer. Man kann ja nicht bei jedem Menschen wissen , wann er einknickt. Einige halten 3-4 schläge aus und kommen dann erstmal auf Touren.
Andere sind nach 2 Schlägen auch schon "k.o"(übertrieben). Der Polizist ist auch nur ein Mensch und bekommt ein Adrinalin Kick und schaltet erstmal auf den Verteidigen Modus.

Wie ich schon oben schrieb es gibt immer welche die das auch aus spaß machen aber ich finde im Vergleich zu Leuten die andere Richtig zu Tode Prügeln gehen die meisten Polizisten noch im Vertretbaren Rahmen damit um.
Die Leute sind leider auch immer viel zu Dumm. Sehen nur diese Videos und behaupten , dass die Polizei zu hart ist.
Die ganzen auseinander Setzungen die Nicht gefilmt werden wo Leute noch krasser gegen die Polizei vorgeht werden dabei einfach Ignoriert.


----------



## totovo (8. Juli 2014)

-Ultima- schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3oBgBexDsUM
> 
> Vllt gibts hier die Vorgeschichte.



Da kann man echt nur mit dem Kopf schütteln 
Die aggresivität und die Hetztiraden übersteigen gänzlich meine Vorstellungskraft. Das ist unbegreiflich und noch dazu einfach völlig hirnrissig. Unsere Polizei begegnet solchen, in meinen Augen gewalltsamen Protesten, viel zu milde...
Man sieht ja wie die Beamten zurückweichen vor den offensichtlich stark links orientierten Provokatören


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2014)

Ganz Berlin hasst die Polizei? Das ist wohl doch nur eine Minderheit die eh generelle Probleme mit den Gesetzen hat. Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft so schallt es zurück und viele Demos sind doch mittlerweile Randale Touren.


----------



## Research (8. Juli 2014)

HHmmm, erstmal, ja, das Vorgeschehen fehlt.
Könnte es sein das vorher kein Grund bestand zu Filmen?
Alles friedlich-> Nicht filmen.
Querelen->FILMEN!


Siehe auch: Lothar König. Musterbeispiel für Vertrauensarbeit wenn Polizei mit Videovorführung weiter lügt.
Soligruppe JG-Stadtmitte » » Ticker zum 7. Prozesstag (2. Juli 2013)




> “Wenn nun sogar die Staatsanwaltschaft Dresden, die ihre Anklage bislang  mit Zähnen und Klauen verteidigt hat, einräumen müsse, *dass die  aufgetauchten Rohfassungen der Polizeivideos Lothar König entlasten*,  *gerät das gesamte Strafverfahren “endgültig zur Farce”*. Ramelow verweist  auf den riesigen Ermittlungsaufwand und den Verfolgungseifer der  Anklagebehörde, bis hin zur Durchsuchung der Dienstwohnung des Pfarrers  und der Beschlagnahme des Transporters der Jungen Gemeinde als  gefährliches TatwerkzeugDer geplatzte Prozess ist ein wichtiger  Etappensieg. Die Aussetzung des Verfahrens bedeutet aber nicht unbedingt  seine Einstellung. Wenn jetzt endlich Vernunft Einzug halten würde,  wären ein Freispruch und eine Entschuldigung der Staatsanwaltschaft  Dresden bei Lothar König die einzig richtige Antwort auf die Zumutungen  der letzten Monate”, erklärte heute Bodo Ramelow, Fraktionsvorsitzender  der LINKEN im Thüringer Landtag.





> Der Prozess gegen Lothar König ist ausgesetzt. Doch auf politischer  Ebene hat das Verfahren nun weitere Konsequenzen: Der Prozess soll noch  diese Woche Thema im Justiz- und Innenausschuss des sächsischen  Landtages werden. Aus einer Pressemitteilung  der sächsischen SPD-Landtagsabgeordneten Sabine Friedel: „Das wurde  höchste Zeit. Von Anfang an war dieses Verfahren eine Farce. Der Feldzug  von Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft gegen König begann mit der  überfallartigen Durchsuchung seiner Wohnung und Arbeitsräumen in Jena  und endet nun mit dem kläglichen Eingeständnis der Staatsanwaltschaft,  dass der Prozess so nicht weitergeführt werden kann. Das Vorgehen von  Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft im Fall Lothar König ist verstörend und  erschreckend. Nun sind wir im Sächsischen Landtag gefordert, die  Umstände aufzuklären: Wie ist es möglich, dass so etwas in einem  Rechtsstaat passiert? *Haben die Behörden Beweismaterial zurückgehalten  oder tatsächlich manipuliert?* Welche Konsequenzen müssen gezogen werden?  Wir fordern die zuständigen Minister Martens und Ulbig auf, in den in  dieser Woche tagenden Ausschüssen und gegenüber der Öffentlichkeit dazu  umfassend Stellung zu beziehen.”


Wer schon immer mal nen Schauprozess sehen wollte, ein Paradebeispiel von Lug und Betrug, von Staatsdienern.


Soligruppe JG-Stadtmitte » » Ticker zum 4. Prozesstag (28.Mai 2013)


> *16:46* Rechtsanwalt Eisenberg vermutetet, dass der  Zeuge Alexander E. seine eigene Erinnerung mit den Zeugenaussagen von  Kollegen vermischt. Diese Vermutung lässt Alexander E. ins rudern  kommen. Man hätte sich doch in der Einsatznachbereitung [1.9.] auf diese  Ansicht geeinigt, äußert er.
> *16:43* Der Zeuge wird weiter zu seinen bereits  getätigten Aussagen vernommen. Der Frage, ob der Spruch “Deckt die  Bullen mit Stein ein” überhaupt vom Lautsprecherwagen oder ggf. von  einem Megafon vorgetragen wurde hätte er nicht so viel Beachtung  geschenkt. “Es war halt meine Wahrnehmung” äußert Alexander E. und  bezieht sich damit auf seine eigene Zeugenangabe, wonach er dies aus dem  Lautsprecherwagen gehört hatte. Am 23.2.[oder 23.3.] sei er unsicher  gewesen, später hatte er jedoch die Situation mit Kollegen besprochen  und auch Videos ausgewertet und daher gab er ab dem Moment an, dass die  strittige Aussage aus dem Lautsprecherwagen schallte.
> *16:39* In der Verhandlung wurde ausgiebig diskutiert, ob  der Zeuge Alexander E. überhaupt plausibel sei. Dabei wurde von der  Verteidigung angeführt, dass der Polizeibeamte unsicher wirkt, jedoch  bleibt er bei Nachfrage bei seiner Aussage.
> *15:55* Auf  den Aufnahmen sind weder permanente, massive Angriffe auf Polizeiautos,  noch ist im mindesten eine Aufforderung zu einem Angriff festzustellen.*
> ...


Schnitte sehe ich nicht.
Bitte um Zeitpunkt der Schnitte.

Soligruppe JG-Stadtmitte » » Ticker zum 5. Prozesstag (29. Mai 2013)



> *17:20* Weitere Fragen  durch den RA Eisenberg, er will u.a. wissen wo der Zeuge an dieser  Stelle war und wo die gewalttätige Menschenmenge dort denn zu sehen sei,  der Zeuge antwortet nicht konkret, es kommt zu einem Streitgespräch und  der Zeuge fährt den Verteidiger an: “Seien sie mal ruhig!”.
> *17:15* Verteidiger  Eisenberg wird sauer. Er befragt den Zeugen ob er hier eben auch eine  Straftat im Amt gesehen habe. Der Zeuge, Gruppenführer der schlagenden  Polizisten, lacht. Der Richter lässt die Frage nicht zu.
> *17:10* Während der  Ausstrahlung herrscht bei Teilen des Publikums entsetzen über die  gewalttätigen Aufnahmen und den Anblick, wie der verfolgten Person aus  nächster Nähe mit einem Schlagstock auf den Kopf eingeschlagen wird. Im  Saal gab es erschrockene Aufschreie, der Zeuge grinste.
> *17:08*: Auf  dem Video der Verteidigung ist zu sehen, wie sich der Lautsprecherwagen  langsam über die Nürnbergerstraße Richtung Nossener Brücke bewegt. Aus  Richtung Nürnberger Ei rennt eine Gruppe von mehreren Polizisten auf den  Wagen zu, die je näher sie ran kommt noch weiter beschleunigt. Auf Höhe  des Lautsprecherwagens prügeln diese mit Schlagstock auf die verfolgte  Person ein, die außen am Fahrzeug hängt. Mehrfach schlagen diese dabei  im Abstand von ca. einem halben Meter auf den Kopf der Person, bis diese  ihren Halt am Wagen verliert, von den Beamten während der Fahrt  runtergerissen wird und senkrecht am Rad vorbei vom Auto fällt, am Boden  liegen bleibt und von weiteren anrückenden Polizisten umringt wird. Die  beschriebene gewalttätige Menschenmenge um den Lautsprecherwagen ist  nicht zu sehen. Eine Ansprache vor dem Zugriff ebenso wenig.
> ...


Dann: Pflicht Personalausweis mitführen:
GIBT es NICHT. Man muss einen Besitzen.

 (Personalausweisgesetz - PAuswG)  § 1 regelt sogleich die Ausweispflicht und das Ausweisrecht:  "Deutsche [...] sind verpflichtet, einen Ausweis zu besitzen, sobald sie 16 Jahre alt sind und der allgemeinen Meldepflicht unterliegen oder, ohne ihr zu unterliegen, sich überwiegend in Deutschland aufhalten. Sie müssen ihn auf Verlangen einer zur Feststellung der Identität berechtigten Behörde vorlegen."

Besitz: Eigentum und Besitz
Muss ich nicht mitführen.
Muss ich mich ausweisen können: Nein. Besondere Ausnahmen ausgeschlossen.

Warum?
1939-1945 gab es dieses Gesetz. Wurde aber im Rahmen des Kontrollratsgesetzes aufgehoben.
http://www.refrago.de/Mitfuehren_de...nalausweis_immer_bei_sich_haben.frage138.html

Folglich reicht es einen Ausweiß zu Hause zu haben.
Gehen wir hier weiter, und folgen diesem Ablauf,  hat sich der Passant gegen Rechtsbrechung gewehrt. Außer man wollte ihn zur Wache nehmen. Aber hier spekulieren wir wieder.
Stellt sich auch die Frage, in wie weit war die Vorgeschichte wichtig?

Und zur Anzahl der verletzten Polizisten:
Wenn sich einer der Pol. beim Rauchen den Finger am Streichholz verbrannt hat, zählt das zu den auf der Demo verletzten Polizisten.


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (8. Juli 2014)

Ich stimme meinen Vorrednern hier bei.

Man muss hier einfach die Vorgeschichte sehen, um wirklich urteilen können. Alleine die Tatsache, dass solche Videos so "geschnitten" hochgeladen werden und damit versucht wird, vermeidlich sachlich gegen die Polizei zu argumentieren kann man imo schon als Propaganda interpretieren. Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten, auf übertriebene Polizeigewalt (sollte es solche sein) hinzuweisen:
a) Ein 5 Minuten längeres Vide (inkl. Vorgeschichte) hochladen. Dann kann sich der Zuschauer wenigstens auch ein Bild davon machen, was der Anlass für diese Reaktionen war.
b) Wenn das Video tatsächlich erst dort einsetzt, dann zumindest den vorherigen Hergang schildern.
Der einzige Grund der mit einfällt, weshalb die Vorgeschichte eben nicht mit hochgeladen/geschildert wurde ist, dass diese die Vorgehensweise der Polizei rechtfertigen könnte.

Generell wird dieses Thema in diesem Fall (Ja, es gibt auch eindeutige Fälle von übertriebener Polizei-Gewalt, genauso wie Gewalt von Eltern etc.. So etwas MUSS geahndet werden, kann man aber nicht zu 100% verhindern. Es sind auch nur Menschen - da ist noch lange nicht "das System" im allgemeinen schuld) völlig übertrieben hoch gepusht.
Unter dieser Nachricht habe ich (z.B. auf Spiegel Online) viele Kommentare alá "Wie diese Dreckskerle auf den Armen mann einprügeln! Die gehören suspendiert und weggesperrt!" gelesen.
Direkt hinter/vor der Aussage "Der muss seinen Ausweis nicht mit sich tragen, wie soll er Ihn dann vorzeigen können?".

Bei solchen Sprüchen platzt mir wirklich der Kragen! Völlig unqualifizierte Aussagen/Anschuldigungen, basierend auf reinsten Vermutungen und dann auch noch dermaßen übertrieben geschildert! "eingeprügelt"?! Es wurde kein Pfefferspray verwendet, keine Schlagstöcke, kein Taser. Es wurde nicht getreten, nicht geschlagen. Die Polizisten haben ihn ruppig fixiert und Stöße in die Seite verpasst, weil er sich weiter gewehrt hat - nachdem er abhauen sollte und die Polizei mit den Händen angegangen ist! Was bitte hätten sie denn sonst machen sollen?
- Ihn von dannen ziehen lassen? Ihm noch einen schönen Tag wünschen?
- Einfach daneben stehen bleiben und sich die Rübe einschlagen lassen?
Ich finde es erstaunlich, wie ruhig die Jungs geblieben sind, Respekt hierfür!

Unangebrachte Gewalt ging von dem Kerl aus, der scheinbar seinen Ausweis nicht vorzeigen wollte. Sie ging von einem Irren aus, der Fahrräder nach der Polizei wirft. Nicht von der Polizei selbst.
Aber so subjektiv und einseitig, wie hier einige Redaktionen in solchen Angelegenheiten seit Jahren berichten wird das in Zukunft wohl anders laufen. Die Polizei sollte bald bei gewaltbereit wirkenden Menschen einfach abhauen, da Sie sonst a) öffentlich an den Pranger gestellt oder b) weil sie sich nicht wehren dürfen zusammengeschlagen werden.

So, genug des Frusts. Ich gebe zu, dass auch mein Text ein wenig auf der Vermutung basiert, dass dem Video bereits, wie im Polizeibericht geschildert, einige Provokationen, Beleidigungen sowie vor allem Behinderungen vorausgingen.

Fakt ist aber, und das lässt sich nicht abstreiten, dass viel zu viele Menschen laut aufschreien obwohl Sie die tatsächlichen Umstände nicht kennen (können!). Leider auch die Presse und nicht nur der "einfache Bürger von nebenan".

In diesem Sinne: Ich hoffe, dass der Fall eindeutig geklärt werden kann und die beteiligten Polizisten aufgrund von (wie ich vermute) korrekter Handlung keine Sanktionen erfahren müssen.


----------



## totovo (8. Juli 2014)

ouhh, bitte nicht Lothar König als Beispiel nehmen, ich komme aus Jena und setze mich hier schon seit Jahren mit der Linksautonomen Szene und deren extremer Gewaltbereitschaft auseinander. Nur so viel: Dieser Mann hat sehr viel dreck am stecken, ich habe den Behörden am Anfang auch nicht geglaubt, mittlerweile würde es mich gar nicht wundern wenn die Anschuldigungen gegen ihn wahr sind, ich würde ihn lieber fern jeglicher Einflussnahme auf die Jugend hier wissen. Aber das hat auch nicht wirklich was mit dem Thema zu tun.

Wie gesagt, es gab hier höchst wahrscheinlich eine Vorgeschichte, warum die im Video nicht zu sehen ist, dürfte sehr offensichtlich sein. --> Meinungsbildung?

Richtig, man muss den Perso nicht mitführen, aber man muss jeder Zeit nach aufforderung der Polizei gegenüber (auch die BW kann das zum Beispiel verlangen) angaben zu seiner Identität machen. Kann die Identität nicht festgestellt werden ist die Polizei berechtigt diese bei verdacht festzustellen und die Person vorläufig festzunehmen! Wer sich gegen die Festnahme wehrt, leistet Wiederstand gegen die Staatsgewalt und darf notfalls mit entsprechender Reaktion rechnen und wie man sieht, wehr er sich bis zum Schluss massiv!


----------



## JJ Walker (8. Juli 2014)

Total daneben. Eigentlich hätte das ganze in 5 min geregelt sein können wie vor ein paar Wochen bei mir.
Perso raus. Funkspruch an die Zentrale. Perso zurück. Schönen tag noch.
Könnte man auch filmen und als Video posten für Gute Polizeiarbeit. Dan wird aber wieder über steuergeldverschwendung  im Kommentarvereich diskutiert und das die was besseres machen sollen. Und wenn sie das machen werden sie als Schweine wie in anderen Videos wegen wie hier (Angeblicher Polizeigewalt) angepöbelt. Egal was die Polizei macht. Die herren in Grün können es den Leuten nie recht machen.
Und ja ich schließe mich dem tgread ersteller in der meinung an.


----------



## FrozenFlame6 (8. Juli 2014)

> Dann: Pflicht Personalausweis mitführen:
> GIBT es NICHT. Man muss einen Besitzen.
> 
> (Personalausweisgesetz - PAuswG) § 1 regelt sogleich die Ausweispflicht und das Ausweisrecht: "Deutsche [...] sind verpflichtet, einen Ausweis zu besitzen, sobald sie 16 Jahre alt sind und der allgemeinen Meldepflicht unterliegen oder, ohne ihr zu unterliegen, sich überwiegend in Deutschland aufhalten. Sie müssen ihn auf Verlangen einer zur Feststellung der Identität berechtigten Behörde vorlegen."
> ...



Das stimmt zwar alles, aber genau die Spekulation "Außer man wollte Ihn mit zur Wache nehmen" ist hier nun einmal nahe liegend, wenn man dem Polizeibericht Glauben schenkt.
Wieso sollte man jemanden, der die Polizei-Arbeit behindert und sich weigert, einem Platzverweis nachzugehen einfach ignorieren und sagen "Ist nicht schlimm, geh einfach nach Hause"?
So jemand sollte ein angemessenes Bußgeld zahlen damit er merkt, dass das Eingreifen in die Aufgaben der Exekutive nicht okay ist. Um Dieses Ordnungs-/Bußgeld einzutreiben muss er nun einmal identifiziert werden.
Selbstverständlich muss er den Ausweis nicht dabei haben, aber dann wäre das Thema einfach mit der Aussage "Habe ich nicht dabei, kann ich auf der Wache vorbei bringen" klären können. Die Polizei hätte dann vermutlich verlangt, dass Sie ihn nachhause begleiten und alles wär paletti. Das ist das Recht der Polizei, wenn diese an einem Platz der Unruhe der Meinung ist, dies sei notwendig.

Man bewegt sich hier überall auf glattem Eis mit Spekulationen über die Minuten vor dem Video. Aber gerade das ist ja das, was (zurecht) von vielen kritisiert wird. Es gibt genug plausible Erklärungen, die diese Situation in ein korrektes Licht rücken würden.
Da ist das herausposaunen von "Polizeigewalt" einfach fehl am Platz. Wenn sich in ein Paar Tagen herausstellt, dass die Polizei doch hochgradig überreagiert haben sollte, DANN kann man sich immer noch beschweren und dann sehe ich auch kein Problem mehr beim Hochladen und dem berichten über solche Videos. Im Gegenteil, nachgewiesenes Fehlverhalten ist zu ahnden und zu sanktionieren, ganz klar!


----------



## Research (8. Juli 2014)

Nun was er gemacht hat ist Tatsache unbekannt. Von daher lohnt eine Diskusion nicht wirklich.

@totovo, wenn selbst Minister und ausführende Richter den Prozess nicht mehr aufrechterhalten können, wegen zu offensichtlicher Lügen und Manipulation, wer ist hier der Böse?
König kenne ich nicht, hast du Beweise für deine Behautungen? Die werden von diesen Individuen verzweifelt gesucht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2014)

> Gehen wir hier weiter, und folgen diesem Ablauf, hat sich der Passant gegen Rechtsbrechung gewehrt. Außer man wollte ihn zur Wache nehmen. Aber hier spekulieren wir wieder.


 Nicht zwingend. Wenn die Polizei ihn wegen irgendwelchen Sachen um seine Personalien bittet und er sich dem widersetzt ist es sicherlich kein wehren gegen die Rechtsbrechung. Und was ist mit dem der das Fahrrad wirft? Das war sicherlich keine freundliche Geste des Fahrradverleihs. Dem würde ich schon fast lebenslänglich verpassen


----------



## alfalfa (8. Juli 2014)

Research schrieb:


> (Personalausweisgesetz - PAuswG)  § 1 regelt sogleich die Ausweispflicht und das Ausweisrecht:  "Deutsche [...] sind verpflichtet, einen Ausweis zu besitzen, sobald sie 16 Jahre alt sind und der allgemeinen Meldepflicht unterliegen oder, ohne ihr zu unterliegen, sich überwiegend in Deutschland aufhalten. Sie müssen ihn auf Verlangen einer zur Feststellung der Identität berechtigten Behörde vorlegen."
> 
> Besitz: Eigentum und Besitz
> Muss ich nicht mitführen.
> Muss ich mich ausweisen können: Nein. Besondere Ausnahmen ausgeschlossen.


 
Ich will jetzt kein Klugscheißer sein, aber wenn du schon die Begriffe Eigentum und Besitz definierst und entsprechend verlinkst, dann überlege mal anhand dieses Beispiels, was der Unterschied ist:

Du hast einen Ausweis. Der ist dein Eigentum.
Nun gibst du mir diesen Ausweis, der weiterhin dein Eigentum bleibt, aber wer hat ihn in Besitz? Ich! Ich habe in dem Moment, in dem du mir deinen Ausweis gegeben hast, die tatsächliche Gewalt über dein Eigentum erworben, das sich nun in meinem Besitz befindet.
Erst, wenn ich dir den Ausweis zurück gebe, besitzt du dein Eigentum wieder.

Und jetzt stell dir mal die Frage, ob du etwas besitzen kannst, dass du zu Hause liegen hast. Es bleibt dein Eigentum, aber wenn jemand in deiner Abwesenheit einbricht und deinen Ausweis raubt, ist er nun in dessen Besitz und nicht du.

Allerdings hast du vollkommen Recht, dass man (bis auf Ausnahmen) nicht verpflichtet ist, immer einen Ausweis mitzuführen.
Über Eigentum und Besitz würde ich das aber nicht herleiten, auch wenn es im Gesetz "besitzen" heißt.


----------



## Research (8. Juli 2014)

Nun, wenn der zu Hause liegt, wäre er immer noch in meinem Besitz, da niemand sonst "ran kann". Wenn aber Jemand zu Hause einbricht und ihn stiehlt, hättest du recht.

FÜr weitere Spannende Fälle von unglaublichen Rechtsabenteuern:
Der (Zer)Fall der bayrischen Justiz und Strafverfolgung- Gustl Mollath
Video ""Die Affäre Mollath" - 04.06.2013" | ARD Mediathek | BR Fernsehen


----------



## totovo (8. Juli 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Nun was er gemacht hat ist Tatsache unbekannt. Von daher lohnt eine Diskusion nicht wirklich.
> 
> @totovo, wenn selbst Minister und ausführende Richter den Prozess nicht mehr aufrechterhalten können, wegen zu offensichtlicher Lügen und Manipulation, wer ist hier der Böse?
> König kenne ich nicht, hast du Beweise für deine Behautungen? Die werden von diesen Individuen verzweifelt gesucht.


 
Mir geht es gar nicht um das Verfahren, ich bin nur der Meinung, jemand mit so einer radikalen politischen Einstellung und durchaus Eskalationswillen sollte nicht mit jugendlichen arbeiten! Aber das ist ja gar nicht Thema!


Zum Thema:

Es ist verblüffend wie viele Menschen, auf solche Videos bezogen, unbedacht gegen jene "Macht" skandieren, die uns allen doch eigentlich ein sehr ruihges und friedliches Leben beschert. Anscheinend wissen viel Leute in Deutschland gar nicht mehr vor lauter Langeweile was sie anstellen können, außer Straßenschlachten mit der Polizei anfangen. Wer Hass und Gewalt aussendet muss mit einer entsprechenden Reaktion rechnen, so einfach ist das!
Hinzu kommen noch die jenigen, die jeden Polizeieinsatz, der oft nur zur Sicherung (oder der Wiederherstellung) von Eigentumsverhältnissen oder dem Schutz unbescholtener Bürger dient, als diese Einsätze als Staatswillkür und Polizeigewalt abstempeln und entsprechende manipulierten Meinungsbilder über FB, Youtube und co verbreiten, sowie Menschen mit einer anderen Meinung als "Nazi", Faschist" oder sonst wie bezeichnen. 
Sowas ist meiner Meinung nach (sofern es in solch extremer Form geschieht und nicht der Wahrheit entspricht, also nur eine Implikation einer gewünschten Richtung ist) Landesverrat und sollte viel strenger geahndet werden. Das ist fast so schlimm wie Steine auf Polizisten zu werfen.

Das lässt sich auch von diesem Vorfall sehr gut auf andere übertragen und ist, wie ich finde, ein sehr ernst zu nehmendes Problem!


----------



## JimSim3 (8. Juli 2014)

Natürlich ist man immer noch Besitzer des Persos wenn man den zuhause liegen hat. Solange der nicht gestohlen wurde oder man aktiv den Besitz auf jemanden anderen übertragen hat bleibt man Besitzer unabhängig vom Aufbewahrungsort...

Allerdings ist es natürlich das Recht der Polizei die Personalien einer Person aufzunehmen, die ausdrücklich und mehrfach des Platzes verwiesen wurde jedoch immer wieder zurück kommt...

Ohne Kontext bringt einem das Video einfach nichts, da je nach Vorgeschichte die Polizei vollkommen legitim oder aber viel zu extrem gehandelt hat. Das lässt sich ohne weiteres nicht sagen... Das einzige was man sagen kann ist: Der Kerl hat sich zumindest in dem Video dumm verhalten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2014)

Ja ja die Persos die sind ja so dick und unhandlich da verwahrt man die natürlich zu Hause in einem stabilen Regal.
 Das lustige ist aber wenn die angegangen werden und die Polizei nicht so reagieren kann wie es sich gehört dann ist Holland in Not. Ich wäre sogar dafür solche Demonstranten oder renitente Personen in Haft kommen und dort auch länger verweilen ( Knastniveau so a la Türkei ).


----------



## thunderofhate (9. Juli 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Dann: Pflicht Personalausweis mitführen:
> GIBT es NICHT. Man muss einen Besitzen.
> 
> (Personalausweisgesetz - PAuswG)  § 1 regelt sogleich die Ausweispflicht und das Ausweisrecht:  "Deutsche [...] sind verpflichtet, einen Ausweis zu besitzen, sobald sie 16 Jahre alt sind und der allgemeinen Meldepflicht unterliegen oder, ohne ihr zu unterliegen, sich überwiegend in Deutschland aufhalten. Sie müssen ihn auf Verlangen einer zur Feststellung der Identität berechtigten Behörde vorlegen."
> ...



Aua.
Dass die Polizei zu einer Datenerhebung oder Identitäsfeststellung berechtigt ist, ist bekannt? In diesem Falle ist sie zweifellos zulässig.
Sofern sie zulässig ist, gilt folgendes
Aus dem Berliner Polizeigesetz § 21:


> (3)
> 1 Die Ordnungsbehörden und die Polizei können die zur Feststellung der Identität erforderlichen Maßnahmen treffen.
> 2 Sie können die Person insbesondere anhalten, sie nach ihren Personalien befragen und verlangen, dass sie Angaben zur Feststellung ihrer Identität macht und mitgeführte Ausweispapierezur Prüfung aushändigt.
> 3 Die Polizei kann die Person festhalten und zur Dienststelle bringen, wenn die Identität auf andere Weise nicht oder nur unter erheblichen Schwierigkeiten festgestellt werden kann.
> 4 Unter den Voraussetzungen des Satzes 3 können die Person und die von ihr mitgeführten Sachen durchsucht werden.



Dass die Polizei die Identität feststelllen wollte, steht außer Frage. Ist immer der erste Schritt. Da derjenige sich wehrt, darf sie ihn zur Wache mitnehmen.

Den Rechtsburch bildest du dir hier legidlich ein. Dass du die Mitnahme zur Wache als Spekulation bezeichnest, ist höchst lächerlich. Laut Gesetz ist es genau die nächste Maßnahme. Sogar in der richtigen Reihenfolge. Naheliegender geht es einfach nicht.

Die Polizei fragt übrigens nach dem Ausweis, weil es der geringste Eingriff ist, den man über sich erdulden lassen müsste, wenn es um die Identitätsfeststellung geht. Wer sich dagegen wehrt, hat fast immer "Dreck am stecken" und ist wahrlich nicht die größte Leuchte.


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2014)

Gut, nur kann jemand beweisen was genau passiert ist?
Nein?
Doch?
OH!

Womit eine Diskussion welchen Wert hat?
Nur mal angemerkt, die US Ploizei hat schon Kameras in den Autos, was zu vielen erfolgreichen Klagen gegen die Polizei führte.
Ordentlich Zensiert könnte sie diese sogar auf Youtube stellen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2014)

> Nur mal angemerkt, die US Ploizei hat schon Kameras in den Autos, was zu vielen erfolgreichen Klagen gegen die Polizei führte.


 Die fahren in der Masse aber auch alleine da kann eine Kamera eben gut den Beifahrer als Zeugen ersetzen


----------



## totovo (10. Juli 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Gut, nur kann jemand beweisen was genau passiert ist?
> Nein?
> Doch?
> OH!
> ...


 

Die Diskussion hat in meinen Augen einen großen Wert: Es geht darum, dass die Anonymität des Internet dazu genutzt wird falsche Eindrücke zu vermitteln und Stimmungsmache gegn die staatsichernden Behörden zu betreiben. Und das es sehr erschreckend ist, wie viele einfach auf eine solch einseitige und eindeutig Meinungsbetonte Berichterstattung anspringen.
Es geht darum, dass sich eine linksradikale Bewegung gebildet hat, die zu äußerster gewalt gegen den Staat und allen, die sich ihnen in den Weg stellen bereit ist. Und das die Polizei, egal was sie tut, dann, für zum Beispiel die Sicherung der öffentlichen Ordnung, im Internet verhöhnt wird. Sicher gibt es auch schwarze Schafe unter den Polizisten, allerdings kann eine solche Ansicht auch sehr leicht durch diverse Beiträge im Internet suggeriert werden.
Dazu kommt noch, dass, wie weiter vorn die geposteten Videos, totale Aggression von genannten Demonstranten einfach völlig verharmlost wird.


----------



## SEK-Medic (10. Juli 2014)

@Research: ist jetzt nicht böse oder so gemeint, aber...du wählst auch die Linke oder?  Deine Beispiele sind ja schön und gut...aber bei dir liest sich das wie eine Verallgemeinerung. Wir haben in Deutschland hunderte Polizeieinsätze täglich, hunderte Strafverfahren...keiner streitet ab, dass dabei auch Fehler gemacht werden...aber es wird dargestellt, als wäre jeder Polizeieinsatz geprägt von Prügel- und Streitsüchtigen Polizisten. Könnte jetzt auch noch tiefer auf deine Beispiele eingehen, aber das wäre nicht sinnvoll für die Diskussion hier. 

---

Ganz egal ob man seinen Ausweis mitführen muss oder nicht. Das ist egal. Es besteht die Ausweispflicht. Wer den Ausweis nicht vorzeigen kann, muss sich anderen Prüfmethoden unterziehen. Jeder normale Mensch, der seinen Ausweis vergessen hat, wird dennoch mit der Polizei kooperieren und zur Aufklärung der Situation beitragen. Wer sich strikt dagegen wehrt, MUSS schlichtweg auch mit der vorläufigen Festnahme und groberem Vorgehen beim Widerstand dagegen rechnen.

Außerdem kann ich selbst bei dem beschnittenen Video keine übertriebene Gewalt der Polizisten erkennen. Er wird lediglich fixiert. Da er sich DENNOCH wehrt, wird dann energischer fixiert, um Ihm zu verdeutlichen, dass der Widerstand sinnlos ist. 

Wie heißt es so schön: Wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es wieder heraus. 

---


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (10. Juli 2014)

SEK-Medic schrieb:


> Ganz egal ob man seinen Ausweis mitführen muss oder nicht. Das ist egal. Es besteht die Ausweispflicht. Wer den Ausweis nicht vorzeigen kann, muss sich anderen Prüfmethoden unterziehen. Jeder normale Mensch, der seinen Ausweis vergessen hat, wird dennoch mit der Polizei kooperieren und zur Aufklärung der Situation beitragen. Wer sich strikt dagegen wehrt, MUSS schlichtweg auch mit der vorläufigen Festnahme und groberem Vorgehen beim Widerstand dagegen rechnen.
> Wie heißt es so schön: Wie es in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es wieder heraus.


 So ist es nunmal. Nur wollen das einige Menschen halt um jeden Preis nicht wahr haben.


----------



## totovo (10. Juli 2014)

SEK-Medic schrieb:


> ---
> 
> Außerdem kann ich selbst bei dem beschnittenen Video keine übertriebene Gewalt der Polizisten erkennen. Er wird lediglich fixiert. Da er sich DENNOCH wehrt, wird dann energischer fixiert, um Ihm zu verdeutlichen, dass der Widerstand sinnlos ist.
> 
> ...




Richtig, wenn ich dran denke, wie wir bei der Bundeswehr gelernt haben mit unkooperativen Leuten umzugehen (Also zum Bsp. bei der Wachasubildung), dann ist das noch sehr nett. Da wurde auch schon mal in die Luft geschossen (Wäre meiner meinung nach bei der höchst brisanten Situation für die Beamten auch vertretbar gewesen!), die Hände unter den Füßen begraben und so weiter und sofort. Wie gesagt, es gibt Institutionen und Behörden im Ausland (Zum Beispiel die s.g. und gefürchteten "Mossos") kann der Junge Mann sehr froh sein, dass er an die deutsche Polizei geraten ist


----------



## Threshold (10. Juli 2014)

SEK-Medic schrieb:


> Ganz egal ob man seinen Ausweis mitführen muss oder nicht. Das ist egal. Es besteht die Ausweispflicht. Wer den Ausweis nicht vorzeigen kann, muss sich anderen Prüfmethoden unterziehen. Jeder normale Mensch, der seinen Ausweis vergessen hat, wird dennoch mit der Polizei kooperieren und zur Aufklärung der Situation beitragen. Wer sich strikt dagegen wehrt, MUSS schlichtweg auch mit der vorläufigen Festnahme und groberem Vorgehen beim Widerstand dagegen rechnen.


 
Ich wurde noch nie von einem Polizisten nach einem Ausweis gefragt.


----------



## SEK-Medic (10. Juli 2014)

Dann baust du einfach zu wenig Bockmist


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2014)

SEK-Medic schrieb:


> @Research: ist jetzt nicht böse oder so gemeint, aber...du wählst auch die Linke oder?  Deine Beispiele sind ja schön und gut...aber bei dir liest sich das wie eine Verallgemeinerung. Wir haben in Deutschland hunderte Polizeieinsätze täglich, hunderte Strafverfahren...keiner streitet ab, dass dabei auch Fehler gemacht werden...aber es wird dargestellt, als wäre jeder Polizeieinsatz geprägt von Prügel- und Streitsüchtigen Polizisten. Könnte jetzt auch noch tiefer auf deine Beispiele eingehen, aber das wäre nicht sinnvoll für die Diskussion hier.
> 
> []


 
Was ich wähle, ist egal.
2. Ich gebe hier reale Beispiele.
Linke Gefahr: Hmm, Mord werte ich höher als solche Querelen.
Aber da "verschwinden" immer Akten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2014)

Welche Morde meinst du?

Die 34 Morde durch die linke Rote Armee Fraktion?

Damals wussen unsere Regierung noch, wie man mit linken Elementen umzugehen hat.


----------



## BertB (10. Juli 2014)

wie kann man sich mehr polizeihärte, und strafen für widerstand dagegen wünschen?
ekliger thread,

keine ahnung, was der typ gemacht hat,
vermutlich ein blöder spruch, (also genau davor jetzt, generell hat er wohl rumgenervt, ne geraume zeit)
außerdem ist er anscheinend blau oder drauf,
verhält sich auch eindeutig dämlich bis obenhin,

aber handgreiflich und gewalttätig werden eindeutig zuerst die polizisten,
dabei wissen die genau, dass sowas in kreuzberg schnell eskaliert,
erst recht, wenn um die ecke anscheinend demo war

wie sie ihm das bein um die stange ziehen geht gar nicht

und klar ist die polizei in anderen staaten noch viel übler,
ist einer der wenigen vorteile der nazivergangenheit,
dass die polizei sehr aufpassen muss, irgendwas zu tun, was nach nazimethoden riecht,
zu recht


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2014)

Ganz einfach.

Wer nicht hören will, MUSS fühlen.


----------



## Research (10. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Welche Morde meinst du?
> 
> Die 34 Morde durch die linke Rote Armee Fraktion?
> 
> Damals wussen unsere Regierung noch, wie man mit linken Elementen umzugehen hat.



Gibt es nicht mehr.
NSU schon. Und da wird vertuscht und gelogen, das stellt Rekorde auf.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2014)

> Wie gesagt, es gibt Institutionen und Behörden im Ausland (Zum Beispiel die s.g. und gefürchteten "Mossos") kann der Junge Mann sehr froh sein, dass er an die deutsche Polizei geraten ist


 Normale Highway Patrol reicht da schon um in den Genuss der Maglites zu kommen bei Widerstand gegen die Beamten.


> aber handgreiflich und gewalttätig werden eindeutig zuerst die Polizisten,


 Das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Man könnte vielleicht einfach mehr Gelassenheit erwarten aber irgendwann ist der Kanal aber voll ( was man ja leider nicht sehen konnte ).


> wie sie ihm das bein um die stange ziehen geht gar nicht


 Ersetzt einfach Manpower


> ist einer der wenigen vorteile der nazivergangenheit,
> dass die polizei sehr aufpassen muss, irgendwas zu tun, was nach nazimethoden riecht,


 Das hat aber hier wirklich nix zu suchen besonders die Vergleiche.


----------



## Zeus18 (10. Juli 2014)

Ja ich habe vorhin auch das Video komplett angeschaut, also das fehlt eindeutig die Vorgeschichte. Aber wie von euch auch schon einige schrieben, der fremde Mann hat sich halt gegen den Vollzugsbeamten halt massiv gewährt und da ist es eigentlich schon richtig das die Polizei so eingriffen darf. Was ich einfach so barbarisch finde ist, das die Mitmenschen ahnungslos nehm ich mal an einfach so ein Krawall veranstalten ohne jeglichen Anlass zu wissen was zuvor eigentlich passiert ist. Der Fremde Mann ist dabei aber selber Schuld.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Juli 2014)

Research schrieb:


> Gibt es nicht mehr.
> NSU schon. Und da wird vertuscht und gelogen, das stellt Rekorde auf.



10 getöte Menschen durch eine bisher nur auf Vermutungen aufbauenden Terrorzelle aus 3 Leuten? Nach meinem Stand der Dinge, ist noch niemand verurteilt, geschweige denn ist überhaupt eine Beteiliung von den 3 mutmaßlichen Mördern nachgewiesen.

Tut mir leid, die real existierende RAF war da deutlich brutaler und vorallem wirklich eine Terrororganisation.

Letztendlich sollte unser Staat gegen Terrororganistionen (egal ob links oder rechtsextrem, religiös oder sonstwie motiviert) so vorgehen, wie der Staat Israel. Kurzer Prozess mit Terroristen.

So genug OT. Zum Video, es fehlt die Vorgeschichte. Und wer sich auf Aufforderung der Polizei nicht benimmt, der muss halt fühlen. Unsere Polizei kämpft in Großstädten (Berlin, Hamburg, Frankfurt am Main) auf verlorenem Posten und muss für falsche Politik den Kopf hinhalten. Die Männer und Frauen sollen sich gegen solche Elemente wie in dem Video ruhig zur Wehr setzten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2014)

> Letztendlich sollte unser Staat gegen Terrororganistionen (egal ob links oder rechtsextrem, religiös oder sonstwie motiviert) so vorgehen, wie der Staat Israel. Kurzer Prozess mit Terroristen.


 Ziemlich heikel. Aber wer will in so einem Staat leben?


----------



## BertB (11. Juli 2014)

was denn für vergleiche,
habe nicht geschrieben, dass das in dem video nazimethoden seien,
das ist noch lange nicht der fall
einzig, dass die polizei seither immer um ihren ruf besorgt sein muss, damit eben keine nazi vergleiche kommen, 
was mich freut, weil die dadurch zurückhaltend sind

knastzustände, wie in der türkei wünschen,
das ist ein gedankengut, da fällt mir nix mehr ein


----------



## SEK-Medic (11. Juli 2014)

Wenn man selbst ständig mit der Polizei aneckt, würde ich mir auch eher wünschen, dass die zurückhaltend sind  

Knastzustände wie in der Türkei? Davon redet doch keiner und darum gehts hier auch gar nicht...(Davon mal abgesehen - deutsche Gefängniszellen sind teilweise besser als so manche Hartz IV Wohnung )


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2014)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Letztendlich sollte unser Staat gegen Terrororganistionen (egal ob links oder rechtsextrem, religiös oder sonstwie motiviert) so vorgehen, wie der Staat Israel. Kurzer Prozess mit Terroristen.


 
Einerseits redest du davon dass in dem NSU Fall noch nichts bewiesen ist und es keine Urteile gibt aber andererseits willst du den Rechtsstaat aushebeln und kurzen Prozess mit Terroristen machen?
Denkst du nicht dass man erst mal ermitteln muss wer Terrorist ist und wer soll das festlegen wer als Terrorist einen "kurzen Prozess" bekommt?
Ich persönlich finde es gut dass wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben und jeder erst mal als unschuldig gilt.
Denn seine Unschuld beweisen müssen ist doch nicht Sinn des ganzen.


----------



## BillDschirm (11. Juli 2014)

Sehe überhaupt nichts, was von nicht von Ordnungsgesetzen abgedeckt wäre. Da die Person sich der Durchsuchung wiedersetzt, ist der unmittelbare Zwang im Ermessen anzuwenden (Gewalt), was hier auch passiert. Viele Bundesbürger sind offenbar der Ansicht, dass sie machen können was sie wollen und daher geschockt sind, wenn tatsächlich das Gesetz in vollem Umfang angewandt wird. Wie viele hier schon feststellten, fehlt der gesamte Kontext - trotz allem ist klar erkennbar, dass nicht über die Stränge geschlagen wurde und gerade in dieser sehr aufgeheizten und teils gefährlichen Situation (für die Polizisten, welche eine ganze Weile in Unterzahl waren) absolut richtig reagiert haben. Normalerweise hätte man die Störer aus dem Sichtfeld der anderen Passanten bringen müssen, was durch seine/ihre Wehrhaftigkeit allerdings nicht möglich war.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

> Normalerweise hätte man die Störer aus dem Sichtfeld der anderen Passanten bringen müssen, was durch seine Wehrhaftigkeit allerdings nicht möglich war.


 Ich glaube nicht das die ihn dort wegbekommen hätten


----------



## totovo (11. Juli 2014)

Es plädiert hier niemand für mehr polizeiliche Härte, sondern dafür, dass die Polizei in ihrem gesetzlichen Rahmen auch handeln kann, ohne dafür von de Zivilbevölkerung beschimpft, verhöhnt und bespuckt zu werden. Und im gesetzlichen Rahmen hat sie hier definitiv gehandelt! Der Kerl wird weder verprügelt, noch unnötig derbe angefasst. Das sieht nur sehr unschön aus, weil er sich so heftig gegen die Festnahme wehrt


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

Man sollte schon wissen wie man sich verhält das erspart beiden Seiten viel Stress


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juli 2014)

Jungs, wie ihr sicherlich gemerkt habt, habe ich gerade etwas den Besen geschwungen. 
Bleibt bitte beim Thema, okay?


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Juli 2014)

Total egal glaub nur dem was du selber siehst, ich hab schon beide Seiten total ausrasten sehen.


----------



## BertB (11. Juli 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich wäre sogar dafür solche Demonstranten oder renitente Personen in Haft kommen und dort auch länger verweilen ( Knastniveau so a la Türkei ).



hier wird türkeimäßiger knast gefordert

@ beren:
mach den saublöden thread am besten zu,
ehe hier noch sachen gepostet werden,
nach denen ich mit den leuten nicht mehr über hardware diskutieren will


----------



## beren2707 (11. Juli 2014)

Zensur findet nicht statt. Solange keine Äußerungen gegen die Forenregeln und/oder die freiheitliche demokratische Grundordnung vorliegen, bleibt hier offen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> hier wird türkeimäßiger knast gefordert
> 
> @ beren:
> mach den saublöden thread am besten zu,
> ...



 Wenn du es mit mehr Fingerspitzengefühl gelesen hättest dann wäre aufgefallen das ich damit einen bestimmten Täterbereich meinte der eine härtere Gangart vertragen könnte ( Delikte rund um Leib und Leben ).


----------



## totovo (11. Juli 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> hier wird türkeimäßiger knast gefordert
> 
> @ beren:
> mach den saublöden thread am besten zu,
> ...



Sorry, aber was ist das für eine beschränkte Aussage "mach den saublöden tread am besten zu"?
Bis hier her war das Kommunikationsniveau eigentlich recht sachlich und interessant. Wenn dir andere Ansichten und Meinungen nicht passen, dann verkneif es dir doch einfach hier zu lesen und insbesondere solchen Quark zu hinterlassen.

Ich bin auch der Meinung, einige Straftaten sollten in Deutschland härter bestraft werden und ich denke, nichts anderes hat der Doktor gemeint


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juli 2014)

Es gibt ja auch den " Melde Button " und ich stehe zu meiner Aussage ( es bezog sich genau auf den Fahrradwerfer ). Wer mutwillig eine Körperverletzung und Sachbeschädigung in Kauf nimmt und dazu Beamte behindert in ihren Maßnahmen der sollte wirklich keinen Luxusknast als Logis bekommen. Aber die Sache will ich nicht weiter vertiefen und wäre auch ein anderes Thema.
Nix gegen Demos und Co. nur sollte man die Polizei nicht in die Ecke drängen und Feiglinge die Demos für eigene Gewaltbereitschaft missbrauchen braucht auch niemand


----------



## maxmueller92 (13. Juli 2014)

Ich kenne viele Leute die in Berlin, Köln und München vorne auf den linken Demos mitdemonstriert haben, und jeder einzelne hat mir erzählt wie vorne bei einer friedlichen Demonstration plötzlich die Leute verprügelt wurden und die Polizei wahllos junge und alte Menschem niedergeknüppelt und festgenommen hat. Es wurde mir auch berichtet (von der Demo in Köln vor 2, 3 Monaten) dass 2 Polizisten ihre eigenen Leute mit Steinen und Glasflaschen beworfen haben und darauf hin der ganze vordere Teil der Demo systematisch von den Bullen eingekesselt wurde und Wasserwerfer, Tränengas und reichlich Schlagstöcke eingesetzt wurden. Viele Ähiche Berichte habe ich aus 1. Hand gehört, in den Polizeiberichten steht dann immer ein haufen Müll der von den Medien gleich übernommen wird, selbstgedrehte Videos beweisen zwar das gegenteil aber da eh nur 2% der Anklagen gegen Polizeibeamte erfolgreich sind machen die was sie wollen. Ein Problem ist auch, dass nach dem was die Kommandos in der ersten Reihe so durch die gegend brüllen und Berichten von linken auf der Polizeiwache viele eine eher rechte Einstellung haben oder zumindest stark was gegen linke.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Juli 2014)

Ich wohne in Hamburg. Ich habe auf der Schanze oft genug gesehen, wer Anfängt. Fast zu 100 % geht es immer vom Schwarzen Block oder der Antifa aus. Diese Leute wollen nicht demostrieren oder etwas verändern. Das sind Krawallterroristen.

Und wenn sie auf Gewalt so abfahren, bin ich dafür dass die Polizei so weit geht, wie sie darf. Eine andere Sprache verstehen diese Elemente einfach nicht.


----------



## GrauerFux (13. Juli 2014)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Leute die in Berlin, Köln und München vorne auf den linken Demos mitdemonstriert haben, und jeder einzelne hat mir erzählt wie vorne bei einer friedlichen Demonstration plötzlich die Leute verprügelt wurden und die Polizei wahllos junge und alte Menschem niedergeknüppelt und festgenommen hat. Es wurde mir auch berichtet (von der Demo in Köln vor 2, 3 Monaten) dass 2 Polizisten ihre eigenen Leute mit Steinen und Glasflaschen beworfen haben und darauf hin der ganze vordere Teil der Demo systematisch von den Bullen eingekesselt wurde und Wasserwerfer, Tränengas und reichlich Schlagstöcke eingesetzt wurden. Viele Ähiche Berichte habe ich aus 1. Hand gehört, in den Polizeiberichten steht dann immer ein haufen Müll der von den Medien gleich übernommen wird, selbstgedrehte Videos beweisen zwar das gegenteil aber da eh nur 2% der Anklagen gegen Polizeibeamte erfolgreich sind machen die was sie wollen. Ein Problem ist auch, dass nach dem was die Kommandos in der ersten Reihe so durch die gegend brüllen und Berichten von linken auf der Polizeiwache viele eine eher rechte Einstellung haben oder zumindest stark was gegen linke.


 
Kann ich ebenfalls bestätigen. 
Es wird leider alles immer viel zu unreflektiert übernommen was in den Medien publik gemacht wird.


----------



## Oberst Klink (15. Juli 2014)

maxmueller92 schrieb:


> Ich kenne viele Leute die in Berlin, Köln und München vorne auf den linken Demos mitdemonstriert haben, und jeder einzelne hat mir erzählt wie vorne bei einer friedlichen Demonstration plötzlich die Leute verprügelt wurden und die Polizei wahllos junge und alte Menschem niedergeknüppelt und festgenommen hat. Es wurde mir auch berichtet (von der Demo in Köln vor 2, 3 Monaten) dass 2 Polizisten ihre eigenen Leute mit Steinen und Glasflaschen beworfen haben und darauf hin der ganze vordere Teil der Demo systematisch von den Bullen eingekesselt wurde und Wasserwerfer, Tränengas und reichlich Schlagstöcke eingesetzt wurden. Viele Ähiche Berichte habe ich aus 1. Hand gehört, in den Polizeiberichten steht dann immer ein haufen Müll der von den Medien gleich übernommen wird, selbstgedrehte Videos beweisen zwar das gegenteil aber da eh nur 2% der Anklagen gegen Polizeibeamte erfolgreich sind machen die was sie wollen. Ein Problem ist auch, dass nach dem was die Kommandos in der ersten Reihe so durch die gegend brüllen und Berichten von linken auf der Polizeiwache viele eine eher rechte Einstellung haben oder zumindest stark was gegen linke.


 
Ahja, solchen Erzählungen aus erster Hand kann man natürlich zu 100% vertrauen. Bist du sicher, dass deine Bekannten überhaupt zu dem "echten" Demonstranten gehört haben oder dass es nicht doch eher besagte Krawalltouristen sind? Da wäre es natürlich völlig abwegig, dass diese Erzählungen komplett einseitig gehalten sind, dass Details weggelasen oder hinzugedichtet wurden, um die Polizei in ein schlechtes Licht zu rücken. Also vertrauenswürdig ist anders. 

Am ersten Mai ist es ja ganz besonders schlimm mit diesen Krawalltouristen. Eigentlich unfassbar, dass es derart verblödete Subjekte überhaupt gibt. Da reisen irgendwelche Volldeppen quer durch die Republik, nur damit sie sich in Berlin, Hamburg oder Köln unter die eher linksgerichteten Demonstranden mischen und Sachbeschädigungen, Körperverletzungen, usw. begehen können. Einfach nur um mal die Sau raus zu lassen. Das sind Vollidioten der übelsten Sorte und da nehme ich auch kein Blatt vor den Mund. Solche Spinner gehören einfach gnadenlos niedergeknüppelt. Schließlich ist es ja genau das, was sie wollen. 

Ach und dieses Geschwätz, von wegen viele Polizisten würden eine eher rechtsgerichtete Haltung vertreten: Das ist Bullshit! Sowas kann ja nur von linksextremen Anarchisten kommen. Ist man nicht ihrer Meinung, ist man gleich rechts oder ein Nazi. Ganz typisch in diesem Land! 


Und noch was zum Video: Natürlich fehlt das Filet-Stück. Das wurde wahrscheinlich auch bewusst weggelassen. Es könnte ja jemand nachvollziehen, weshalb dieser Mann so von der Polizei behandelt wurde. 
Wenn man von der Polizei nach dem Ausweis gefragt wird, hat man den auch vorzuzeigen. Und wenn man sich weigert, könnte man sich völlig zurecht auf dem Boden wiederfinden. Bei der ganzen Respekt- und Anstandslosigkeit der heutigen Generation kann ich es gut nachvollziehen, wenn die Polizei auch mal etwas mehr Härte zeigt, als eigentlich nötig wäre.


----------



## Teutonnen (18. Juli 2014)

@klink Moment, die Polizei darf keine Zwangsmittel einsetzen, wenn du nur passiv die Kooperation verweigerst. 

Sie dürfen dich z.b. auf das nächste Revier mitnehmen und dort festhalten, bis deine Identität festgestellt ist - Gewalt anwenden dürfen sie aber erst bei dringendem Tatverdacht auf eine Straftat, Haftbefehl, physischem Widerstand oder Gefahr für sich, dich oder unbeteiligte Personen etc. 


Aber sowas wie 'Ausweis oder Knüppel' ist ausserhalb der Befugnis.


----------



## totovo (18. Juli 2014)

Er verweigert das Ausweisen und versucht weg zu kommen, dass ist ein Grund für unmittelbare Gewalt zur Festetllung der Identität und erhärtet gleichzeitig einen Tatverdacht. Anschließend wehrt er sich massivst physisch, also wird er fixiert. selbst ohne Vorgeschichte liegt das im Rahmen des gesetzlich erlaubten


----------



## Reap (18. Juli 2014)

Eine Frage am Rande, da immer wieder damit argumentiert wird: Nur weil sich die aufgezeichneten Polizisten, nach Aussagen einiger Forum-Mitglieder, eventuell im gesetzlichen Rahmen bewegen muss ich selbigen gut finden und akzeptieren?


----------



## totovo (18. Juli 2014)

Nein, natürlich nicht, aber hier wird immer wieder von Polizeigewalt und prügelnden Polizisten gesprochen gegen die man vorgehen müsste und dazu noch von Rechtbeugung... Das trifft einfach nicht zu. Dann noch das Argument, dass Polizisten als erste los schlagen würden und immer wenns nur geht eine Schlägerei anzetteln...


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. Juli 2014)

totovo schrieb:


> Nein, natürlich nicht, aber hier wird immer wieder von Polizeigewalt und prügelnden Polizisten gesprochen gegen die man vorgehen müsste und dazu noch von Rechtbeugung... Das trifft einfach nicht zu. Dann noch das Argument, dass Polizisten als erste los schlagen würden und immer wenns nur geht eine Schlägerei anzetteln...


 
Es gibt natürlich Polizeigewalt, prügelnde Polizisten, unangemessene Gewalt gegen Demonstranden und Dergleichen. ABER das ist 1. eher die Ausnahme als die Regel und 2. der Tatsache geschuldet, dass immer weniger Polizisten auf mehr und mehr gewaltbereite, respekt- und anstandslose Subjekte treffen und dadurch einfach physisch und psychisch an ihre Grenzen stoßen. 

Die Polizei hat auch wichtigere Aufgaben zu erledigen, als sich um irgendwelche asozialen Penner zu kümmern, die meinen sie müssten den Rebellen spielen oder es geil finden zu vandalieren und randalieren. Und da noch mal ganz klar: Diese Krawalltouristen sind für mich der allerletzte Dreck!


----------



## aloha84 (22. Juli 2014)

Als Polizist bist du bei Ausschreitungen immer der letzte *Ihrwisstschon*.
Mir hat ein Bekannter (Polizist) erzählt, dass sie auf einer Demo 2 Lager trennen sollten um eine Eskalation zu vermeiden.
Hat super geklappt, beide Lager waren getrennt....auf einmal rammeln 20 Vermummte Zitat: "...wie Bekloppte..." auf die Polizeikette zu und springen dagegegen (in die Schilde der Polizisten), soweit so gut die sind abgeprallt. Danach ist das Grüppchen wieder an die Polizei herangetreten um sie zu beleidigen, und einer schaut meinen Bekannten an und will ihm plötzlich seine Dienstwaffe aus dem Holster reißen .....der Typ wurde dann ebenfalls fixiert....und was macht der lustige Tropf, er ruft lauthals: "Hilfe Hilfe, Polizeigewalt, ich werde misshandelt...."
Als Ergebnis durfte mein Bekannter einen ultra langen bericht schreiben in dem ER sich erklären musste, weshalb er den Mann fixiert hat.

Ganz ehrlich, als Polizist würde ich ständig nur austicken!


----------



## der-sack88 (22. Juli 2014)

"Mir hat XY erzählt..."

Sorry, nichts gegen dich persönlich. Aber die einen erzählen, sie haben Freunde oder was auch immer, die wahllos von Polizisten verprügelt wurden, und sofort springen alle darauf an. Das könne garnicht sein, man sollte x-beliebigen Menschen nicht glauben, pöse pöse Propaganda. Jetzt kommt die Gegenseite und argumentiert zu 100% gleich. Wollt ihr eigentlich alle nicht Ernst genommen werden oder wie?

Das ganze ist schon wieder heftige Propaganda gegen "Links". "Linke" sind ja heutzutage generell alle Terroristen, gewalttätig, Drogenopfer, "Gutmenschen", "Putinversteher"... alles was bestimmten Kreisen nicht passt ist links.

Zum Thema: NATÜRLICH gibt es Individuen, die nur auf Krawall aus sind. Dieses ganze Gesocks, das am 1. Mai durch halb Deutschland fährt um sich in bestimmten Stadtteilen zu prügeln. Da sind natürlich Linke drunter. Aber auch Rechte. Und Leute, denen Politik scheißegal ist. Die haben einfach nur Bock, mal ordentlich auf die Kacke zu hauen. Ist ja auch in Ordnung, hab ich auch manchmal. Aber wenn man das an anderen auslässt, seien es nun Polizisten, Ausländer oder was auch immer, ist das nicht zu rechtfertigen.
Ich bin wohl eher links, trotzdem aber Pazifist. Das mag vielleicht in rechte Hirne schwer reinzukriegen sein, aber es ist wirklich so, dass die meisten Linken gar keine blutrünstigen Monster sind, die in ihrer Freizeit Polizisten, kleine Kinder und Kätzchen verprügeln und nachts dem Satan persönlich die ein oder andere Jungfrau opfern. Aber im Grunde gilt Pazifist in entsprechenden Kreisen ja heute auch als Beleidigung.

Genau so gibts Polizisten, die einfach losprügeln, weil sie Spaß dran haben. Gott sei dank sind die in der Unterzahl. Trotzdem gibt es sie. Die meisten Polizisten die ich bisher getroffen habe waren vollkommen in Ordnung. Aber leider nicht alle. Eine bundesweite Kennzeichnungspflicht würde helfen diejenigen rauszufiltern, die nur auf Krawall aus sind. Aber das will wohl keiner.

Die eine Seite reist also durchs halbe Land, um Chaos zu stiften. Die andere Seite wird durch einige wenige Chaoten in Verruf gebracht, unternimmt aber nicht wirklich was dagegen. Meiner Meinung nach geben sich beide Seiten da nicht wirklich was. Ich bin ja schon lange dafür dass man irgendwo einen Ort einrichtet, wo sich solche Leute treffen können und sich solange die Fresse einschlagen können, wie sie wollen. Schön mit Autos vom Schrottplatz zum Abfackeln, mit Pflastersteinen, Material zum Barrikaden bauen, Wasserwerfer... mit allem eben, was zu einem netten 1. Mai eben dazu gehört.

Aber wenn ich hier lese, wie die NSU-Morde verherrlicht und kleingeredet werden bezweifle ich, dass mit den entsprechenden "Personen" überhaupt eine sinnvolle Diskussion möglich ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Juli 2014)

Wer verherrlicht oder redet den die NSU-Morde klein? Das es Morde gibt bestreite ich ja gar nicht. Ich würde aber doch gerne Beweise für eine Mitwisser/-täterschaft der 3 Verdächtige sehen. Bisher gibt es doch nur Indidzien.

Hat mit dem Thema aber mal gar nichts zu tun.

Und beide Seiten geben sich deiner Meinung nichts?

Hmm Polizisten sollen den Rechtsstaat schützen, und Krawallmacher, vornehmlich Linke attackieren sie. Jo stimmt hast Recht, die nehmen sich nichts. Ist haargenau das gleiche, warum erkenne ich das erst jetzt...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Juli 2014)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das ganze ist schon wieder heftige Propaganda gegen "Links". "Linke" sind ja heutzutage generell alle Terroristen, gewalttätig, Drogenopfer, "Gutmenschen", "Putinversteher"... alles was bestimmten Kreisen nicht passt ist links.
> 
> Zum Thema: NATÜRLICH gibt es Individuen, die nur auf Krawall aus sind. Dieses ganze Gesocks, das am 1. Mai durch halb Deutschland fährt um sich in bestimmten Stadtteilen zu prügeln. Da sind natürlich Linke drunter. Aber auch Rechte. Und Leute, denen Politik scheißegal ist. Die haben einfach nur Bock, mal ordentlich auf die Kacke zu hauen. Ist ja auch in Ordnung, hab ich auch manchmal. Aber wenn man das an anderen auslässt, seien es nun Polizisten, Ausländer oder was auch immer, ist das nicht zu rechtfertigen.
> Ich bin wohl eher links, trotzdem aber Pazifist. Das mag vielleicht in rechte Hirne schwer reinzukriegen sein, aber es ist wirklich so, dass die meisten Linken gar keine blutrünstigen Monster sind, die in ihrer Freizeit Polizisten, kleine Kinder und Kätzchen verprügeln und nachts dem Satan persönlich die ein oder andere Jungfrau opfern. Aber im Grunde gilt Pazifist in entsprechenden Kreisen ja heute auch als Beleidigung.



Momentan ist es eher so dass alles was nicht "links" ist sofort rechtsextrem ist.
Und dass alle Linken so sind hat niemand gesagt eher das alle linksradikalen so sind.
Es gibt eben (leider) bei beiden politischen Lagern Extremnisten und Radikale.



Ich bin persönlich in der politischen Mitte angesiedelt




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich hier lese, wie die NSU-Morde verherrlicht und kleingeredet werden bezweifle ich, dass mit den entsprechenden "Personen" überhaupt eine sinnvolle Diskussion möglich ist.




Wo werden hier Morde verherrlicht ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Juli 2014)

Sicherlich mag es auf der Seite der Polizei zu unangemessenen Handlungen kommen, wer keine Nerven hat werfe den 1. Stein. Ich würde da aber eher das überfordert der Lage sehen. Auf der anderen Seite ist es gleich und wenn dort Krawallbrüder sich unter die Masse mischen kann es kein friedlich geben.


----------



## Mucklax (24. April 2016)

Bin ich der einzige dem der Polizist in dem weißen Hemd komisch vorkommt? Also ich wihne in Berlin und habe noch nie so einen gesehen.


----------



## Seeefe (25. April 2016)

Mucklax schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige dem der Polizist in dem weißen Hemd komisch vorkommt? Also ich wihne in Berlin und habe noch nie so einen gesehen.



Polizeiuniform (Deutschland) – Wikipedia


Viele Arten der Uniformen habe ich Live noch nicht gesehen. Von daher weiß ich nicht wieso einem der Polizist komisch vorkommen sollte


----------

